# ευζωία



## nickel (May 28, 2014)

Ας επωφεληθούμε από την άσκηση των φετινών θεμάτων για τη Νεοελληνική Γλώσσα.

Πρώτα απ' όλα τα συνώνυμα της *ευζωίας*, όπως τα βρήκα στη lexigram:

[ζωή χωρίς στερήσεις και στενοχώριες]
καλοπέραση: μόνο η καλοπέρασή του τον ενδιαφέρει και τίποτα άλλο
ευζωία
καλοζωία
ευπραγία
άνετος / άκοπος βίος
άνετη / άκοπη / αστέρητη ζωή
πασαλίκι
[οικονομικές συνθήκες που επιτρέπουν μια ζωή πλούσια, χωρίς υλικά προβλήματα]
ευμάρεια
ολβιότητα
[άνετη ζωή που προέρχεται από καλή οικονομική κατάσταση]
ευημερία: ατομική / οικογενειακή / κοινωνική ευημερία
ευπορία
προκοπή
αυτάρκεια
ευτυχία
[ζωή άνετη και μέσα στην πολυτέλεια]
μπέικη ζωή
[ζωή κοσμική και μέσα στην πολυτέλεια]
μεγάλη ζωή


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2014)

Και να μην υπάρχει σύγχυση με την έννοια του _ευ ζην_, που είναι απολίθωμα και σημαίνει την ενάρετη, κυρίως, ή την ευτυχισμένη ζωή (ΛΚΝ).


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2014)

Για αγγλικά:

*good life
comfort 
(a life of comfort, a comfortable life)
well-being*

Και ορθογραφική παρατήρηση:

*ευζωία*, ΟΧΙ *ευζωΐα*: τα διαλυτικά δεν χρειάζονται μετά το *ω*.


----------



## Earion (May 28, 2014)

Δεν πρέπει όμως να συγχέεται η ευζωία με την τρυφηλότητα. Κάπου πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα όριο, που νομίζω ότι η Lexigram το αγγίζει επικίνδυνα. Η μπέικη ζωή ή η μεγάλη ζωή, ας πούμε, μάλλον βρίσκονται στην πέρα μεριά, μαζί με τη ντόλτσε βίτα ή τη ζωή και κότα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2014)

Να διατυπώσω μια καταρχήν απορία. Η ευζωία είναι λέξη της νέας ελληνικής ή (σχετικά πρόσφατα) επιστρατευμένη λέξη της αρχαίας ή της καθαρεύουσας; Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι δεν υπάρχει στον επίτομο Δημητράκο ενώ υπάρχει σε όλα τα επίτομα λεξικά από τον πρώτο Τεγόπουλο-Φυτράκη (1990) και μετά. Επίσης μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι μια (πολύ βιαστική και πρόχειρη αναζήτηση, το ομολογώ) σε γκουγκλοβιβλία του 20ου αιώνα μέχρι το 1990 δίνει ελάχιστα ευρήματα σε σύγχρονη χρήση (όχι δηλαδή σε αρχαία ή βυζαντινά κείμενα, λεξικά, σχετικές μελέτες κλπ).

Τον όρο επιστρατευμένη λέξη τον χρησιμοποίησα επειδή τα πρώτα ευρήματα σε γκουγκλοβιβλία στα μέσα στη δεκαετία του 1990 μοιάζει να προέρχονται κατά πλειοψηφία από την κτηνιατρική.

Φυσικά, αν η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται στο πρωτότυπο κείμενο του Ι.Μ.Παναγιωτόπουλου (που δυστυχώς δεν γκουγκλίζεται), τα παραπάνω δεν ισχύουν.


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2014)

Earion said:


> Δεν πρέπει όμως να συγχέεται η ευζωία με την τρυφηλότητα. Κάπου πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα όριο, που νομίζω ότι η Lexigram το αγγίζει επικίνδυνα. Η μπέικη ζωή ή η μεγάλη ζωή, ας πούμε, μάλλον βρίσκονται στην πέρα μεριά, μαζί με τη ντόλτσε βίτα ή τη ζωή και κότα.



Ίσως δεν έχεις εξοικείωση με τη διάρθρωση του Lexigram. Η _μπέικη_ και η _μεγάλη ζωή_ διακρίνονται με τον ορισμό που προηγείται μέσα σε [] και διαφοροποιεί τις λέξεις από εκείνες που είναι κάτω από το [ζωή χωρίς στερήσεις και στενοχώριες].


----------



## bernardina (May 28, 2014)

Στο λεξικό του Βυζάντιου, 1825, βρίσκουμε:

ευζωία = καλή (ευτυχισμένη) ζωή, ευημερία.
Έχει και ρήμα ευζωέω ευζωώ!​


----------



## dominotheory (May 28, 2014)

Ο Μπαμπινιώτης δίνει και την ευδαιμονία ως συνώνυμο (μάλλον κατά τα _ολβιότητα_, _ευτυχία_).

Για τα αγγλικά, να προτείνω και τα εξής:
*prosperity
ease
happiness*


----------



## cougr (May 29, 2014)

Re: ευζωία

Επίσης, σε φιλοσοφικά κείμενα συχνά περιγράφεται ως _living well_ ή _living rightly_ και ενίοτε ως _welfare_.


----------

